# [EVDL] Advanced DC motor differences



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen a few of the Advanced DC FB1-4001-A motors but with
different voltage ratings. I have one rated for 72/96 volts but have
seen some rated for 72/144 volts. What are the differences? Field
winding wire size?

Mine has the 72/96 volt rating and I'm using it with a Z1k. I set the
max motor voltage to 170. Am I better off with a motor with a 72/144
volt rated motor?

Thanks

Dave Cover
-- 
http://www.evalbum.com/2149

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently I'm not the only one confused. I've been trying to locate a
used motor to match my own and recently I found a local rebuilder. He
says he has over 9000 cores, but he's not sure if any will match mine.
He says he needs specs from ADC and hasn't heard back yet (after
several weeks.) I'm beginning to doubt that he really wants to deal
with me, even though he keeps saying he can help me out. I guess my
money isn't as green as some others.

Oh well, I'll keep searching. Thanks for the info.

Dave Cover



> Jeff Major<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Hi Dave,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Dave,

I did some searches, and can't seem to find anything about ADC changing that
particular model design. There seems to be just two models: the FB1-4001,
and FB1-4001A, both with the same voltage rating, 72-144V. The "A" just
means there is a double shaft, but otherwise same motor.

Ed Moore



> Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mine is the FB1-4001A with the smaller shaft out the front for the
tach sensor and vacuum pump drive pulley. It was manufactured back in
the early 90's. My guess is that, as Jeff mentioned, they probably
realized they could put a higher voltage rating on nameplate and now
they are all labeled 72/144. I just want to make sure I can match
another motor to mine. I am looking for one with double shafts, but
with full size shafts at both ends. If the double shaft models only
come out with the smaller front shaft, I may be looking for 2
Warfields instead. In that case, I'll give Bob a call.

Dave Cover



> Ed Moore<[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hey Dave,
> >
> > I did some searches, and can't seem to find anything about ADC changing t=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Joe

What is the weak link as far as the voltage rating? I have been
driving mine for a while with the Zilla max voltage set to 170. I
doubt it has ever reached that level, but I'm sure it's been up in the
140-150 range for short periods of time.

My impression is that you would see flashover and arcing around the
brushes if you had excessive voltage. As far as I knew the only other
danger was from overheating due to high current and insufficient
airflow.

Did you have a problem with overvoltage? Any details?

Thanks

Dave Cover



> joe<[email protected]> wrote:
> > Not true; there are significant differences in the design, I don't know w=
> hat
> > they are specifically. But I DO know that if you exceed the voltage rating
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The weak link is the tolerance of the difference between actual brush
advance and ideal brush advance.

Ideal brush advance changes with amps and rpm.
Actual brush advance is usually fixed.

The tolerance of the difference is lower at higher voltage.
If at big amps and high rpm your brush advance is close of ideal, you
probably wont see any arcing due to high voltage.

If there is a big difference and small tolerance, you will get arcing.
Unfortunately it=92s a bit of a trial and error thing (unless the manufactu=
rer
rates it)

Motors with interpoles (like kostovs) have a ideal brush advance variance
*much* lower than motors without, and so can be run at higher voltages
safely (or rather run across a wider range of voltages, current and rpm
safely)

Matt
=


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of dave cover
Sent: Tuesday, 9 June 2009 9:50 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Advanced DC motor differences

Joe

What is the weak link as far as the voltage rating? I have been driving mine
for a while with the Zilla max voltage set to 170. I doubt it has ever
reached that level, but I'm sure it's been up in the 140-150 range for short
periods of time.

My impression is that you would see flashover and arcing around the brushes
if you had excessive voltage. As far as I knew the only other danger was
from overheating due to high current and insufficient airflow.

Did you have a problem with overvoltage? Any details?

Thanks

Dave Cover



> joe<[email protected]> wrote:
> > Not true; there are significant differences in the design, I don't =
> 
> > know what they are specifically. But I DO know that if you exceed the =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Geo Metro ('86) had a 6.7" motor installed, rated for 96V, if I recall 
rightly. When we upgraded it to 120V, we started noticing a hot insulation 
smell almost immediately. I think it took 4 or 5 runs to burn it up - and 
when I say "burn it up", I mean it was totally fried. There was no way to 
tell where the problem started, but I think probably the winding or 
commutater insulation was what went first.

I doubt that even Jim Husted could resurrect this motor!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "dave cover" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 6:49 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Advanced DC motor differences


Joe

What is the weak link as far as the voltage rating? I have been
driving mine for a while with the Zilla max voltage set to 170. I
doubt it has ever reached that level, but I'm sure it's been up in the
140-150 range for short periods of time.

My impression is that you would see flashover and arcing around the
brushes if you had excessive voltage. As far as I knew the only other
danger was from overheating due to high current and insufficient
airflow.

Did you have a problem with overvoltage? Any details?

Thanks

Dave Cover



> joe<[email protected]> wrote:
> > Not true; there are significant differences in the design, I don't know
> > what
> > they are specifically. But I DO know that if you exceed the voltage rating
> ...


----------

